# WTB used sot.



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey guys. I have a buddy I want to introduce to yakkin. If anyone has any kind of sot they can part with please let me know.


thanks guys

neil


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

did seasalt sell his?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

im not looking for tarpon for him, im thinking something a little cheaper like a mainstream or something, just to get him started...

i tried to sell him on that already!!!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i hear ya. what about an ocean kayak frenzy? i remember seeing quite a few of them for sale used about this time of year last year in the $200 range.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Neil check with the rental store in Avon they sell theres off for 200 a piece this time of year. Most are Ocean Kayaks. There not in bad shape @ all.. JAM


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

which place in avon is it? the kitty hawk kites place or the other one? i got some buddies lookin to maybe get a cheap used one too.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Ryan, almost all of the rental places sell off used kayaks, starting Thanksgiving week. Problem now is finding one that's open.

George


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Its the little shop in the middle of Avon has a sign video rental and all kinds of beach stuff rentals... Your right all of them sell them off KHK is a bit priceyon the used stuff..JAM


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

bump, tarpon range ok in price... he just wants one now.... anybody got one? i had a guy pm me then i couldnt get in touch with the fellow


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

How much does he want to spend? I have a inside line on a very nice Ocean Kayak.

I'd buy it myself but spent too much on my wood shop lately.


----------

